# Coffee filter wrapped Tamales?



## letscook (Oct 29, 2009)

I received the FoodNetwork recipe of the day email  and today was Butternut squash tamales.  As looking at the recipe and the reviews I see one person wrote that she use corn husk and Coffee filters.  COFFEE Filters ????  Anyone hear of that?  Does it really work? Of course using the corn husk is tradional.   Just curious !  recipe below 

Butternut Squash Tamales Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Food Network


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't know why coffee filters wouldn't work - you could also use parchment paper, tissue paper, butcher paper if it isn't plastic coated on one side - but after having said that I remembered that I have seen some tamales that were wrapped and cooked in plastic wrap!


----------



## letscook (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for the info -- it just struck me wierd today.  I use parchment alot


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't used coffee filters yer but i usually use tamale wrapper/paper are Dried corn husks u can buy at the grocery or Mexican store. But  parchment paper also works fine coz it's readily available. In some parts of Mexico they use banana leave for wrapping


----------



## letscook (Oct 30, 2009)

i use the corn husks when i can find them  
I haven't used parchment paper for them yet, I was stating that i use parchment paper alot for other things. Guess I could of worded that better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually I like the coffee filter idea, may try that this year when my friend and I get together to make tamales.  We make about 20 dozen each year.


----------

